
Is Haskell really the language of geniuses and academia? - behnamoh
https://habr.com/en/post/441350/
======
wmu
There's is an interesting supposition: if Haskell wasn't pure functional (had
imperative constructions) it would be more popular. But Ocaml is not pure
functional and is not popular.

